
The Pentagon’s newest weapons look like something out of ‘Star Wars’ - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/12/19/the-pentagons-newest-weapons-look-like-something-out-of-star-wars/
======
fsloth
Dear santa, this christmas I would like to have frigates with friggin laser
beam turrets...

